
How to Permanently Delete a Facebook Account - rdhyee
https://deletefacebook.com/
======
thebigspacefuck
I deleted my Facebook account 10 years ago and I definitely regret it. I got
another account later and I tried to get my original back, but it wasn't
possible. Unfortunately it was a time right after I transferred colleges and
moved away from my home town, so I lost a lot of my old connections. You could
say they must not have been that important, but I enjoy keeping up with
people. It's weird to send out a friend request now to someone I don't know
very well any more or haven't talked to in 10 years, assuming I remember their
name. Facebook has certainly gone downhill but I guess I'd rather not use it
for a while than totally delete my account at this point.

~~~
craftyguy
Alternatively, you could have emailed with them if you really wanted to stay
in contact after deleting your Facebook account. Email has hardly changed (for
bettor or worse) in the last 2+ decades..

~~~
thebigspacefuck
Email hasn't changed but emails have. People switched from hotmail to AOL, AOL
to Gmail, Gmail to a college email, college email to professional email. I've
got a piece of paper with everyone's phone number on it from the days I used
to walk around and use a pay phone to call people, but I don't think I have
anyone's email.

Part of that is probably because I started on social media at the same time it
was first coming out. When I first started being more social in middle and
high school, there were a few years where I primarily used Xanga and AIM to
talk to friends. Xanga was replaced by MySpace and Facebook shortly after. I
tended to use their built-in messaging capabilities instead of email. Maybe
it's time to switch back.

------
wruwew8uu9
"Your account will be ‘deactivated’ for two weeks. After this period it will
be permanently deleted."

"In theory, deleting your account immediately removes all Facebook data
related to you. In reality it's more complicated, taking about 90 days."

Does this comply with the GDPR ?

~~~
ggm
It's very hard to believe anything in this space is going to comply other than
complete deletion at time of request or some shorter (90 days? please. 3.)
period. The hint of NSA complicity is a bit of a red herring: they don't need
government snooping requests to motivate this retention.

Before the news about misuse of data, I would have said "nothing will change
here" but for the bad PR outcome risk, Its possible FB will make some change
for european users, to comply, and the rest of us can suck it up.

~~~
SahAssar
Under GDPR the period allowed before deletion is 1 month, but can be extended
2 months (for a total of three months) if there exists special grounds for
delaying it.

As soon as the GDPR takes effect I'll send them a request to get all my info
and then delete it, it'll be interesting to see the response.

